# Gill Pics



## icebucketjohn

Just a few winter gill pics from off the web to get your adrenaline moving:


----------



## Skippy

"Your not nice at all"


----------



## Camo tow

I have everything just waiting to load up and go


----------



## chaunc

Here's some I got last season.


----------



## chaunc

Some I got icefishing last feb.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

Icefishing? Ha! Good luck with that, if the weather wants to be nice and get cold enough for awhile to freeze up the water. Other wise, it may just be like the winter of 2012.


----------



## HatersGonnaHate

Great catches but damn do you really need to keep hundreds of pounds of fish? I live fish myself and eat it 1-3 times a week but there is no way I could eat all that.


----------



## chaunc

HatersGonnaHate said:


> Great catches but damn do you really need to keep hundreds of pounds of fish? I live fish myself and eat it 1-3 times a week but there is no way I could eat all that.


You aren't feeding my family. You have no idea of what i'm doing with the fish so why do you care if I keep a 100 pounds of fillets. My family fishes my freezer like they have a rod in their hand. It doesn't last long in there. As a matter of fact, my freezer is completely empty. Tell my pastor and church friends that I keep too many fish or tell my nephew with cancer , not to have a fishfry for him to help him pay for his medicine. Ask yourself why you're not minding your own business. Don't criticize someone you have no clue about. I'm just sayin. You feed your family, i'll feed mine. Happy new year bud.


----------



## HatersGonnaHate

hahahaha all good. i am just glad the lakes in my area are safe from overharvest from at least one person on here. Like i said great catch and glad you did well and are helping out the community but if everyone fed everyone in there community by keeping 100's of pounds of fish a year then how do you think the fishing would be?? many lakes already are not what they once were doesnt take a rocket scientist.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

HatersGonnaHate said:


> hahahaha all good. i am just glad the lakes in my area are safe from overharvest from at least one person on here. Like i said great catch and glad you did well and are helping out the community but if everyone fed everyone in there community by keeping 100's of pounds of fish a year then how do you think the fishing would be?? many lakes already are not what they once were doesnt take a rocket scientist.


Haven't you brought up this same topic before?


----------



## ress

Looks like about 20-25 fish to me.


----------



## HatersGonnaHate

chaunc said:


> Here's some I got last season.


click on this link and view his 2014 photo album. Its hundreds of fish


----------



## polebender

HatersGonnaHate said:


> click on this link and view his 2014 photo album. Its hundreds of fish


Well it looks like you picked the right user name! It sure sound like you are a Hateful person!

Panfish lay millions of eggs each year and hundreds of thousands survive. So it's not likely that the average fisherman is going to cause any damage to the population. 

This is a Fishing Forum! Maybe you should consider joining PETA's Forum.


----------



## chaunc

HatersGonnaHate said:


> click on this link and view his 2014 photo album. Its hundreds of fish


It's not hundreds, it's thousands. Don't know where you're from but you're more than welcome to come share a boat with me and get to know me. Then see if your opinion of me is still the same. It's an open invite and any lake you'd care to fish. C and R if you like. Just don't want to be painted or trashed by someone who doesn't even know me.


----------



## chaunc




----------



## HatersGonnaHate

Hahaha I have no problem with you Chaunc and have no problem with anyone's keeping fish. I keep fish myself so the PETA comment wasn't needed. It just looks like a ton of fish to me but whatever it is what it is. I fish in northwest/ west central ohio.


----------



## seang22

chaunc said:


> Some I got icefishing last feb.



Those look amazing. What's the sauce?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## chaunc

seang22 said:


> Those look amazing. What's the sauce?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Family secret passed down three generations now.


----------



## Slab assassin 55

Panfish populations have no problem self sustaining due to how successful they spawn. If gills for example aren't harvested enough they can stunt the whole population. Harvesting gills is good for the overall size of a lake. Plus who doesn't like some fried panfish and a cold one!!!????


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## seang22

chaunc said:


> Family secret passed down three generations now.



Sure would like it lol


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## icebucketjohn

I too give away 90% of what I keep from ice fishing and subsequently fillet. My 90 yr old uncle really appreciates them along with others who no longer fish or cant get out to do so anymore.


----------



## papaperch

Chaunc- Smitty you are a way better man than I. Your responses to ignorance are polite and gentle. I have always tried to be like that. But then my acid tongue or keyboard as it is gets the best of me. Reminds me of my Cuz Butch he usually handled conflict in the same manner.

To whom it may concern. I fish some of the lakes Chaunc fishes. None of them are in danger of over harvest. He is however a great " stick ". That's a term I use for someone that's an excellent and skillful angler. Chaunc is just as good on the ice as he is on his boat.

His only detriment is that he is a Steeler fan. LOL


----------



## Guest

i've bumped into chaunc on this site and others for well over a decade and the guy has always held his hand out to others trying to learn the crappie game. he keeps a lot fewer fish than he catches. he always shows pics of a dozen or so slabs, but he also tells how he throws back so many more. the man is good, better than most of us, and he shares his catch. i have nothing but respect for him, both as a sportsman and as a person. as papaperch said, he fends off negative attacks in a nice way. i don't think i could do as he does. keep teaching, kenny. you're a class act.


----------



## chaunc

Fellas, I just celebrated my 63rd birthday last Friday and I've learned over the years that it doesn't pay to let someone spoil my day. I know I've got less ahead of me than I have behind me, so why waste a good day arguing with someone that doesn't even know me. Let him judge me after he meets me, if he wants too. If he takes my offer to share a boat, maybe we can learn something from each other. I'm an old dog but I can still learn new tricks. I hope we get 4 inches of ice real soon. I need some fresh air. Don't care if the fish bite or not.


----------



## Guest

good words, ken. i also hope you hard water guys get your ice quick. i've had much better years spring-wading for eyes when there has been ice cover.


----------



## wabi

I'm sure if there was a danger of overfishing the DNR would set limits on them. 
I have read the impact of people taking them has very little effect on populations. Most of them die of other causes like predation & age. Lowering numbers can be beneficial to the survivors.

Chaunc, 
I really like the picture(s) of them breaded & fried! Now that's some good eatin'!!!!!!!!!


----------

